# Connection impossible localhost et 127.0.0.1.



## Kaesseu (13 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir à tous.
Ayant voulu réinstaller un plugin video After effects à base de clé d'activation "RLM", et à cause d'une mauvaise manipulation encore inconnue, je me retrouve à ne plus avoir accès à localhost via safari, ou 127.0.0.1. ou plus important encore le fameux RLM webserver http://localhost:5054... qui me permet de faire fonctionner mon plugin.

Le problème étant "d'ordre general", je n'ai pas trouver l'info auprès de l'assistance web du site du plugin.

N'étant pas hyper calé en la matière, Si l'un d'entre vous pouvait m'expliquer comment je pourrai savoir d'ou vient la panne ? et éventuellement comment réparer cela ?

Merci infiniment

K


----------



## drs (14 Janvier 2016)

Le localhost, autrement appelé par son doux surnom de 127.0.0.1, correspond à la boucle locale de ta carte réseau.
Pour faire simple, il devrait toujours répondre si tu fais un ping dessus. Tu peux déjà commencer par là: dans le terminal, tu fais un ping localhost et un ping 127.0.0.1. Si ça répond, c'est que la couche réseau est bien montée.
Ensuite, quand à te connecter dessus sur un port particulier, cela peut provenir de différente causes: une autre appli utilisant le même port, une install défaillante...
Tu peux essayer de te connecter dessus depuis une autre machine? En utilisant l'adresse IP de ta machine qui héberge le serveur.


----------



## zaninh (14 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Peux-tu vérifier si dans ton fichier hosts, rien n'a été modifié.

Dans le Terminal, tapes :

nano /etc/hosts

Vérifier qu'en face de 127.0.0.1 tu as bien localhost.


----------



## Kaesseu (14 Janvier 2016)

Tout d'abord, Merci Zaninh
Oui voilà mon hosts

##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1       localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1             localhost
fe80::1%lo0       localhost

Comme tu peux le constater tout est ok. C'est très bizarre ce qui est arrivé. N'ayant pas trouvé de "vraie" réponse sur le net, toutes vos aides seront les bienvenus.
Merci d'avance.
K


----------



## Kaesseu (14 Janvier 2016)

Merci Drs

Niveau Ping j'ai fait un test qui donne:

PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.072 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.035 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.052 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.075 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.072 ms
--- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.035/0.061/0.075/0.015 ms

N'étant pas hyper calé niveau "réseau", je ne suis pas sure comprendre le sens de ta phrase "En utilisant l'adresse IP de ta machine qui héberge le serveur". Au lieu de te faire perdre ton temps, peux tu m'indiquer une page web où cette manip serait expliquée afin que j'apprenne ?

Merci


----------



## zaninh (14 Janvier 2016)

Je sens que je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider beaucoup non plus.

J'imagine que tu essaies d'installer le plug in suivant (?) :

http://www.genarts.com/support/tinder/after-effects

J'imagine que le programme fait tourner un process en arrière plan et écoute le port 5053. Est-ce que dans ton moniteur d'activité tu retrouves un processus comme rlmhostid ? ou rlm... ?

Tu as essayé de voir si l'instruction suivante renvoyait quelque chose :

"/Library/Application Support/genarts/rlm/rlmutil" rlmhostid ether


----------



## VanZoo (23 Mai 2016)

J'ai le même soucis, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à Localhost 5054


----------

